# 3 new R.A.Matt Knives



## TENPOINT (Feb 5, 2010)

It amazing how much more work I get done after Deer season closes. I do not understand! LOL
Here are pictures of 3 new knives. Hope you like them.
Email me for more information
TEN10POINT@AOL.COM


----------



## arcame (Feb 5, 2010)

very nice work sir, the center one with the ter. strip is awsome


----------



## Hookedonhunting (Feb 5, 2010)

All three are beautiful.


----------



## Necedah (Feb 5, 2010)

I like them.
I need to speed up my knife making . Before I can make one ugly knife, you've
made a dozen beautiful knives.

Dave


----------



## TENPOINT (Feb 6, 2010)

*Knives*

The red and black is sold.


----------



## bristol_bound (Feb 6, 2010)

Great looking Blades Sir.


----------



## Hawk9807 (Feb 8, 2010)

WooHoo!!!  Christmas in February.  It's amazing how a normal trip to the mail box on a normal day can turn into a day that seem's like Christmas.  I opened the mail box and found a much anticipated package.  My R.A. Matt knife was here.  It is the red and black one shown above.  The pictures are great but having the knife in hand you can see all of the details as well as feel how balanced the knife is.

Mr. Matt, you sir are a true artisan and obviously a master knife maker.  Your knives are truly pieces of art. It was a pleasure doing business with you and look forward to it again.  

I still can't believe it got here this quick.  Ordered late Friday night and in my mail box on Monday afternoon.


----------



## Hawk9807 (Feb 8, 2010)

Mr. Matt, your leather working skills match you knife making skills.  Both are top notch.


----------



## marknga (Feb 8, 2010)

post some pictures.... I would love to see some of his work in person, they look great in the pictures.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 17, 2010)

*marknga.... pictures of another of R.A.Matt knife*

I bought one from Rick and got it just in time for the husbands 12 anniversary present on the 14th. He loves it. 

Me loving photography I had to get some shots. The craftsmanship is awesome. I was in awe..


----------



## boneboy96 (Feb 17, 2010)

sweet!   Shoot me a PM about that middle knife with the turquiose strip and the snake skin insert.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 17, 2010)

boneboy96 said:


> sweet!



I'm anxiously awaiting one more coming. I can't wait. I don't know if the next one I'll keep or give to hubby as I do collect them myself. LOL


----------



## gtjackson (Feb 18, 2010)

You probably should go ahead and give the knife that you have coming to your hubby. Rumor has it that he got you two presents for your anniversary, a steam mop and a hoover carpet cleaner, and he only got the one knife! Need to give him the second knife to make it even!!


----------



## Fringe (Feb 18, 2010)

Yes, I do have a wonderful hubby, so he will probably wind up with two Matt knives to call his own.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 22, 2010)

gtjackson said:


> You probably should go ahead and give the knife that you have coming to your hubby. Rumor has it that he got you two presents for your anniversary, a steam mop and a hoover carpet cleaner, and he only got the one knife! Need to give him the second knife to make it even!!



Okay hubby got two knives.


----------



## Fringe (Feb 22, 2010)

TENPOINT said:


> It amazing how much more work I get done after Deer season closes. I do not understand! LOL
> Here are pictures of 3 new knives. Hope you like them.
> Email me for more information
> TEN10POINT@AOL.COM




Mr. Matt received the middle one today and hubby love's it. He's happy as a pig in mud right now. LOL

Thank you soooo much! gone to leave you some feedback dear.


----------



## OconeeDan (Feb 23, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## jester (Feb 23, 2010)

good lookin knives


----------



## blademan (Feb 23, 2010)

they all look beautiful,outstanding work


----------



## camoman1 (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice !


----------

